# ID this Driftwood.



## Jon (Feb 23, 2012)

Please help me ID this driftwood.

the person in this Fourm says its "*Manzy wood*".

Manzanita and Manzy are same things???

if no where can I get Manzy wood....similar to what shown in the picture.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Manzy I guess is just short for manzanita.

The wood in that tank doesn't look like manzanita.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like Manzanita to me, (for other samples: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-driftwood.html ). Tom (the OP on that thread) sells some driftwood on his forum, the barrrepot.com take a look through the sale links there.

The current pics of the tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1743750-post708.html are gorgeous - I'd love to work towards a similar look someday.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

fwiw - that is Tom Barr's tank, the same Tom Barr of "estimative index" fame etc. if he calls it manzanita... while there's a chance its not... i highly doubt it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like Manzanita to me.

Also, Tom Barr can be trusted


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Looks like Manzanita to me.
> 
> Also, Tom Barr can be trusted


 Are you sure 
I had one member in my local area who tried to re invent EI dosing & when i mentioned Tom should know what he is talking about, he replied others have being wrong before & so can he ,


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't say it's not manzanita it just doesn't really look like it.

His prices are insane lol


----------

